# forgot the most?



## Butchkoral (Jul 15, 2021)

What is one thing that is most often forgot when going in a TT?


----------



## TonyMac (Jul 18, 2021)

I forgot a bulldozer evry time!!  Dang!  But I never missed it.  Other than that, a can opener.  Don't forget the note pad and pencil so you can write down all the stuff you forget.


----------



## Butchkoral (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank You


----------

